# Deutscher/ Deutsche(n)



## marcogaiotto

Hello! Can you give a piece of advice? I'd like to solve any doubts about the use of the adjective "German" (= people coming from Germany)

1) Herr Meyer ist Deutscher, sein Sohn ist auch Deutscher, so sind sie Deutsche.  ABER
                                                                              , so sind sie alle Deutschen.
2) Herr Meyer ist Deutscher, seine Frau ist auch Deutscherin, so sind sie Deutsche.
3) Herr Meyer ist ein deustcher Mann. ------> I think it's correct from a grammar point of you, but unusual.
4) Frau Meyer ist eine deutsche Frau. -------> the same as 3).
Do you agree? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## elroy

1. Sie sind alle Deutsche. (Aber "Alle Deutschen sind nett.")
2. Seine Frau ist auch Deutsche. 

Everything else looks fine.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Yes, sorry..."Seine Frau ist Deutsche"!
But I can't see the difference between "Sie sind alle Deutsche" und "Alle Deutschen sind nett"! They are both substantivierte Adjektive!! As "Deutsch" works as an adjective, it follows the declension of adjectives: Alle DeutscheN, alle roteN Blumen...Don't you think so?


----------



## elroy

In "Sie sind alle Deutsche", "alle" is not a determiner but an adverb, so it doesn't affect the inflection of "Deutsche".  In "Alle Deutschen sind nett", "alle" is a determiner, like "die", and it affects the inflection in the same way.

A. Sie sind [alle] [Deutsche]. = Sono [tutti] [tedeschi].
B. [Alle Deutschen] sind nett. = [Tutti gli tedeschi] sono simpatici. 

I think in Italian you can say "Sono tedeschi tutti", right?  This shows that "tutti" and "tedeschi" are not part of the same noun phrase, which also applies to "alle" and "Deutsche" in the German sentence.


----------



## bearded

Hello
In terms of traditional Italian grammar definitions, we could say:
-alle Deutschen sind nett: 'alle' is an attribute of 'Deutschen' and modifies its declension (like 'solche Deutschen'):
'alle' belongs namely to a series of special attributes, like keine/meine.../solche.. producing that effect in the plural.
-sie sind alle Deutsche: 'alle' does not modify the declension because it is rather an attribute of 'sie' (like 'sie alle' if you modify the word order: sie alle sind Deutsche).
I know elroy said it is an adverb, but Italian grammarians prefer to call it attributive adjective (here with appositive function) because it is in fact inflected in the plural, like 'tutti'  in _tutti loro._
Elroy's explanation is of course correct, but could sound unclear to an Italian who might not be accustomed to very modern - or for us unusual - terms (like 'determiner'...).


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> -*sie sind alle Deutsche*: 'alle' does not modify the declension because it is rather an attribute of 'sie' (like 'sie alle' if you modify the word order: *sie alle sind Deutsche*).


Hallo!
Eine dritte Möglichkeit wäre mMn, um dasselbe auszudrücken:
*alle sind sie Deutsche*.


----------



## jedna

marcogaiotto said:


> But I can't see the difference between "Sie sind alle Deutsche" und "Alle Deutschen sind nett"! They are both substantivierte Adjektive!!



Maybe this could make it more clear:
Sie sind alle deutsche (Staatsbürger). deutsche = adjective (All of them/They all are German (citizens)
Alle (die) Deutschen sind nett (All (the) Germans are sympathetic.)  Deutsche*n* = noun and plural


----------



## marcogaiotto

Thank you so much to all of you! As my German books says that "substantivierte Adjektive"  follow the declension of adjectives and "Deutsch" is considered as a "substantiviertes Adjektiv", I thought I had to say "Sie sind alle DeutscheN". But referring "alle" to "sie", it gets all clearer! Thanks a lot!


----------



## bearded

Hi jedna:
Sorry, but I think that in your first example it should read ''sie sind alle  deutsch'' (deutsch in lower case, as an ending-less, not nominalized predicate). But what we are discussing is the expression ''sie sind alle Deutsche'', with nominalized Deutsche. Compare to ''sie sind alle Straßenkehrer''.  I don't think it is _deutsche = adjective._


----------



## jedna

Hello bearded man,

I based my answer on the question I quoted . Maybe I didn't understand well what marcogaiotto meant to say...
I know that (as an adverb) it has to be 'deutsch', but in my trying to make it more clear I wrote deutsche + the noun: citizens.
Sorry, if I  increased the confusion.


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> sie alle sind Deutsche





Perseas said:


> alle sind sie Deutsche


"Sie alle sind Deutsche" habe ich noch nie gehört, ist das wirklich idiomatisch?

Bei "Alle sind sie Deutsche" bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das falsch it.


jedna said:


> Sie sind alle deutsche (Staatsbürger). deutsche = adjective





bearded man said:


> Sorry, but I think that in your first example it should read ''sie sind alle deutsch'' (deutsch in lower case, as an ending-less, not nominalized predicate). But what we are discussing is the expression ''sie sind alle Deutsche'', with nominalized Deutsche. Compare to ''sie sind alle Straßenkehrer''. I don't think it is _deutsche = adjective._


 Also ich fand jednas Beitrag einleuchtend. Ein Trick, um zu entscheiden, wie ein substantiviertes Adjektiv zu beugen ist, ist, sich dahinter ein Substantiv vorzustellen. Da man "deutsch*e* *Staatsbürger*" sagen würde, sagt man auch "Deutsch*e*" (d.h. die Adjektivendung bleibt bei Weglassung des Substantivs erhalten).

Dein Einwand, es müsse "deutsch" heißen, leuchtet mir gar nicht ein. 


jedna said:


> Alle (die) Deutschen sind nett (All (the) Germans are sympathetic.)


 Nebenbei: "Sympathisch" und "sympathetic" sind falsche Freunde.

nett/sympathisch = nice/friendly
sympathetic = mitfühlend


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> "Sie alle sind Deutsche" habe ich noch nie gehört, ist das wirklich idiomatisch?
> 
> Bei "Alle sind sie Deutsche" bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das falsch it.


Zu a: Ja, das ist idiomatisch. Warum sollte man _alle _nicht in Apposition zu einem Pronomen sagen? Es gibt:

_wir alle_
_ihr alle_
_Sie/sie alle_
_...genauso wie_

_wir beide(n)_
_ihr beide(n)_
_Sie beide(n)_
_sie beide_
Zu b: "Alle sind sie Deutsche", das ist richtig!

_Alle_ kann Apposition Teil eines Satzglieds sein oder auch als gespaltene oder diskontinuierliche Apposition zwei Satzgleider bilden.

Vor knapp drei Jahren habe ich hier übrigens in Bezug auf _wir _und _beide _etwas zu diskontinuierlichen, auf zwei Stellungsfelder verteilten Appositionen geschrieben.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> "Sie alle sind Deutsche" habe ich noch nie gehört, ist das wirklich idiomatisch?
> 
> Bei "Alle sind sie Deutsche" bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das falsch it.


Sicher bin ich auch nicht. Ich habe bloß in einem älteren Thread nachgeschaut, wo steht:
*Sie* *alle* haben ihre Träume.
*Alle* haben *sie* ihre Träume.

cross-posted with Gernot Back


----------



## jedna

elroy said:


> Nebenbei: "Sympathisch" und "sympathetic" sind falsche Freunde.
> nett/sympathisch = nice/friendly
> sympathetic = mitfühlend



Mein 'van Dale' (holländischer 'Bruder' von Duden) E/N Wörterbuch sagt unter 'sympathetic:
-sympathisch, herzlich, wohlwollend
-sympathisch (im medischen Sinn gemeint)
-mitfühlend, mitleidend, Anteil nehmend

Du hast Recht wenn Du schreibst dass 'nett' als 'nice/friendly' übersetzt werden sollte. 'Sympathetic' war ein Fehler, und zu kurz gedacht. Danke für Deine Korrektur


----------



## marcogaiotto

Thank you so much again for your suggestion!


----------



## bearded

Hi elroy
>Dein Einwand, es müsse 'deutsch' heißen, leuchtet mir gar nicht ein<
It is evident that I had not expressed myself clearly enough.  A predicate (e.g. after 'to be') can be either a noun or an adjective:  ich bin Schreiner / ich bin gut.  ''Deutsch'' can be employed both as a noun or as an adjective.
Jedna wrote:''sie sind alle deutsche...(deutsche = adjective)''. Now, if it is an adjective, as a predicate it must be uninflected (like 'gut' in 'ich bin gut): whence my ''it should be deutsch''. Of course I know that ''sie sind alle deutsch'' sounds unidiomatic or maybe unusual.  But, if the word has to be deutsch*e*, then it is a noun with its plural ending - and written in upper case, and not an adjective like jedna wrote.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Of course I know that ''sie sind alle deutsch'' sounds unidiomatic or maybe unusual.


Not at all, if you add a _so:
_
_Sie sind alle *so* deutsch!_​
Yesterday, I saw a movie on German TV, on ARD (Charlotte Link), playing in England but completely with German actors (except one, who was Dutch with a Dutch accent). They were all playing British people. There is a similar series on ARD with German actors, all playing Italians in Venice (Donna Leon). Usually I don't watch these shows, because they simply lack authenticity.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, without context it is not possible to exclude one of
Sie sind alle Deutsche. = Sie alle sind Deutsche. (They all are German.)
and
Sie sind alle Deutschen. (They are all the German (here). There are no other German  (here).) "Here" depends on context,)

You must know the context to decide what is correct.


----------



## marcogaiotto

But does "Sie sind alle *D*eutsch" sound correct? I don't think so...


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Sie sind alle Deutschen. (They are all the German (here). There are no other German (here).)


 Das ist doch weit hergeholt, oder? Man würde das nicht so ausdrücken, meine ich.


marcogaiotto said:


> "Sie sind alle *D*eutsch"


 This is wrong, unless you mean that they are all the German language  (à la "Je suis Charlie").


----------



## Hutschi

Beispiel: Die beiden sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Hutschi said:


> Sie sind alle Deutschen. (They are all the German (here). There are no other German (here).) "Here" depends on context,)


 Sorry, Hutschi! I can't understand what you mean! Can you clear it up? Thanks a lot to elroy, too!


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Die beiden sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team.


 Ich würde sagen:

Die beiden sind *die einzigen* Deutschen in unserem Team.
*Das* sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team. (nicht aber "sie sind...")


marcogaiotto said:


> Sorry, Hutschi! I can't understand what you mean! Can you clear it up?


 "Alle Deutschen" means "all the Germans" ("tutti i tedeschi").  Hutschi is saying that you can say "Sie sind alle Deutschen" to mean "They are all the Germans," but I don't find that wording natural or idiomatic.  I'm not a native speaker though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Ok...I've got it now! Thank you, elroy and Hutschi!  It depends on the context so...


----------



## marcogaiotto

Gernot Back said:


> Not at all, if you add a _so:
> _
> _Sie sind alle *so* deutsch!_​
> Yesterday, I saw a movie on German TV, on ARD (Charlotte Link), playing in England but completely with German actors (except one, who was Dutch with a Dutch accent). They were all playing British people. There is a similar series on ARD with German actors, all playing Italians in Venice (Donna Leon). Usually I don't watch these shows, because they simply lack authenticity.


 
But wituout "so", is that correct?


----------



## berndf

marcogaiotto said:


> But I can't see the difference between "Sie sind alle Deutsche" und "Alle Deutschen sind nett"!


I was trying to follow the discussion on this question. But I found it very difficult as it went into to much detail.

Whatever word class _alle_ belongs to in _Sie sind alle Deutsche_, this sentence is nothing else then a word order variant of _Sie alle sind Deutsche_. And that makes it clear that _alle_ belongs to _sie_ and not to _Deutsche_. Hence, there is no issue.


----------



## elroy

I answered that question in #4.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I answered that question in #4.


You said


elroy said:


> "alle" is not a determiner but an *adverb*,


Which remained controversial.Hence my introduction:


berndf said:


> Whatever word class _alle_ belongs to...


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _alle_ belongs to _sie_ and not to _Deutsche_.


I'm glad that you confirm my #5 on this point.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich würde sagen:
> 
> *Die beiden* sind die einzigen Deutschen in unserem Team.
> *Das* sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team. (nicht aber "sie sind...")
> "Alle Deutschen" means "all the Germans" ("tutti i tedeschi").  Hutschi is saying that you can say "Sie sind alle Deutschen" to mean "They are all the Germans," but I don't find that wording natural or idiomatic.  I'm not a native speaker though, so I could be wrong.



Hi elroy,
both "sie" and "das" is possible.

Even if I combine both sentences:
*Die beiden* sind die einzigen Deutschen in unserem Team.
*Das* sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team. / *Sie *sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team.
Both refers to "die beiden".

The form is regularly used.

Das sind alle Kekse.
Das sind alle Bäume.
Das sind alle Äpfel, die übrig sind. etc.

The problem appears only if the form is used in simple examples.
And "Das sind alle Deutschen." is seldom used because the fact is seldom relevant to tell it.

---
PS: Compare: Alle Menschen werden Brüder ...


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> *Das* sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team. / *Sie *sind alle Deutschen in unserem Team.


Neither is idiomatic. Not everything that might be possible, is really idiomatic.

Elroy's suggestions are much more idiomatic.


----------

